# Herbs for boosting milk production?



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a doe that kidded triplets in Jan. I bought 2 of the kids with the doe and the 3 kid was pulled shortly after birth. The owner never milked her so I imagine the doe has gone down in production since giving birth.. 

This doe is supposedly a pretty high producer. She already earned her milking star. She's an ND and I'm getting 1.25 pounds but I'm hoping to bump her up a little bit.. One day I did successfully get 1 1/2 pounds, so I know she has it in her to produce more.

What are some other herbs other than Molly's Herbal Mo Milk that could help? I'm currently just separating the kids at night and milking in the morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

All I know is fenugreek,dill and fennel....which is what is in Mo Milk. So I guess I didn't really answer your question...lol...


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol well that is something! 

I could maybe find those at the online herb store I use if no one else has any leads..


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

ciwheeles said:


> I have a doe that kidded triplets in Jan. I bought 2 of the kids with the doe and the 3 kid was pulled shortly after birth. The owner never milked her so I imagine the doe has gone down in production since giving birth..
> 
> This doe is supposedly a pretty high producer. She already earned her milking star. She's an ND and I'm getting 1.25 pounds but I'm hoping to bump her up a little bit.. One day I did successfully get 1 1/2 pounds, so I know she has it in her to produce more.
> 
> ...


Oh! I know this one!

Do you use whole oats in your ration? Oats up milk production. Alfalfa is also a mild galactagogue. Anise is used for milk production stimulation, blessed thistle is too. Um... Red raspberry leaf is a uterine toner, but I think it increases milk production too. I think it has anti-inflammatory effects, so can also potentially relive any edema that may be restricting milk production. Nettles are good to use.

Goat's Rue! Goat's rue can increase milk production up to 50%! 
I've not used it before and it can have side affects, so use that one with caution, i.e., don't overdose! A tablespoon a day shouldn't hurt at all.
A Modern Herbal states that it can also be used in place of rennet for cheese making! I found that exciting...
I don't know where you can buy Goat's Rue, but I'm pretty sure I have seeds somewhere... I might grow it this year, I'll have to test it and send you some!

An interesting anecdote from British dairy operations during WWII rationing suggests that if you feed more rations until you're no longer getting increased production, then dial the feed back, you'll get more milk. This was with cows, but the dairies were on full max rations, then cut to 2/3 concentrate rations and experienced significant gains in milk. Maybe it was extra roughage. A larger rumen produces more milk, right?

Hope this helps. And NyGoatMom was spot on too.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Mo Milk, and Milkmaid are both used. One is from Fias Co Farm, and one is from Fir Meadow.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Oo very helpful! Thank you!! 

I feed Chaffhay (forgive me if I spelled it wrong  ) along with straight Timothy grass hay. I'm trying to get the nursing girls to eat 2 pounds a day of Chaffhay. 

I don't have oats in the diet yet, but I'm switching feeds and the new one will have whole oats and barley. 

I already have raspberry leaves for my girls that are due. I have some to spare so I could try mixing it in and get the other herbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

Most of the herbs can easily be grown. 
I put in an herb garden last season for goats since my favorite doe has rotten production since she was just used to put kids on the ground then dried off every time. Anyway, the cows at it first. Funny thing, there were plants for fertility in there and the cows didn't get bred in the spring, but in the fall.

When they ate my goat garden. :|

Anyway, if you have trouble finding anything let me know. I might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a herbal for people which suggests chamomile, dandelion, lungwort, mint, nettle, raspberry, red clover, and twinflower as galactagogues. Now, some of these seem to follow the doctrine of signatures if you have faith in that, whereas others might have better substantiated claims. In any case, from observing my own goats browsing, chamomile, dandelion, raspberry, and red clover are certainly palatable to them, and the rest of that list don't grow in my yard. Dandelion and nettle are chock-full of vitamins and minerals, and many herbs that list can be bought if they won't grow in your yard, or if you need 'em now and you can't see anything outdoors but snow. Alfalfa is supposed to be good for milk production, too.


----------

